

Ask HN: Is it possible to back out of a non-compete/non-disclosure agreement? - JacobIrwin

... that I signed 10 days ago?<p>Curious if there are any links or resources that are on the web (with relevant code for state of CA)?
======
rada
From Wikipedia:

Non-compete agreements are automatically void as a matter of law in
California, except for a small set of specific situations expressly authorized
by statute. They were outlawed by the original California Civil Code in 1872.

...

Exceptions - valid non-compete agreements in California

There are limited situations where a reasonable non-compete agreement may be
valid in California.

1\. If an owner is selling the goodwill in their business.

2\. When there is a dissolution or disassociation of a partnership.

3\. Where there is a dissolution of a limited liability company.

Read more at: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-compete_clause#California>

------
mgse
Not a lawyer, but I didn't think non-competes were valid in California

<http://law.onecle.com/california/business/16600.html>

There do appear to be exceptions though. Can't speak to non-disclosure
agreements.

